# what do you say to a model for a TF shoot?



## Charliedelta (Feb 14, 2015)

It happened to me a number of times that I plan a TF shoot with a model and she shows up with her clothes all wrinkly or even worse stained, or with her hair all messed up, or anything else. The last one showed up with her make up all ruined, with dry mucus sticking from her nose, and some wet one coming out. I know I should consider my self lucky that the model actually showed up for a TF shoot, but what would you do? Would you tell her to fix her makeup and clean her nose? Would you tell her beforehand to make sure her clothes are clean and ironed? What do you usually do?

Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2015)

I always discuss clothing with models ahead of time, if for no other reason than I usually have specific requirements for a shoot.  I also explain ahead of time that for TF* work, hair & make-up is their own responsibility, UNLESS they want to pay for my MUA.  If I had one that showed up in a condition that I felt wasn't worth shooting, yes, I would tell him/her exactly that.  Remember, the "T" in "TF*" is "Trade" as in, you both bring something of value to the shoot and are exchanging.  If the model isn't in a shootable condition, then he/she's not held up their end, and the bargain.


----------



## andywag (Feb 15, 2015)

TBH if that is the sort of model you are getting then if I were you, rather than trawling the homeless shelters for models you go to agencies or vet them properly first.

On a slightly more serious note, discuss with them prior to the shoot exactly what you require and whether or not they will be doing their own clothing and make up etc. Also what facilities they will have for changing etc etc.
It is all down to prior planning and getting the right people in the first place.


----------



## Designer (Feb 15, 2015)

Charliedelta said:


> What do you usually do?



I've never tried a TF shoot, but obviously there is a substantial gap in your mutual understanding.

Giving SOME allowances to the model, I would speculate that she was more used to meeting some grungy guy with a cheap point & shoot, no lights, no set venue, and no real agenda other than to get pictures of some girl.  This model may have done this so many times that she has no idea that there is another photographic world out there to see.

Since this has apparently happened to you more than once, I'd say the balance of the blame lies with you.  You for not having properly vetted this model before making the agreement.  You again for not explaining fully what is expected of her, and what your agenda will consist of.  You again for not specifying how she should prepare herself for the shoot.


----------



## Charliedelta (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess next time I'll explain better that they need to come with clean and ironed clothes. The hair and makeup part that lies on them had been thoroughly explained in all my cases.

The reality is that you can discuss all you want, but if then someone still shows up like that what would you do, ask them to go change? Would you ever tell her to clean her nose? Cause it is kind of pointless to shoot like that, cause unless you then spend a lot of time on photoshop, which is not worth it for that TF to begin with, then most of the pictures are plain garbage. Would you tell her you are not going to shoot like that?

 Another guy showed up with a stained tie. No biggies, I fixed it in photoshop. But would you tell him to change his tie?


----------



## CygnusStudios (Feb 15, 2015)

You definitely need to set the standards. Be clear in what you expect and don't settle. Word will get out that you are serious about what you do and you'll get better people to work with. Try looking at some model forums to find those who are a tad more serious. 

I would recommend that you find a good mua and start that relationship. They usually know models and you'll end up happier in the end.


----------



## Designer (Feb 15, 2015)

Charliedelta said:


> I guess next time I'll explain better that they need to come with clean and ironed clothes. The hair and makeup part that lies on them had been thoroughly explained in all my cases.
> 
> The reality is that you can discuss all you want, but if then someone still shows up like that what would you do, ask them to go change? Would you ever tell her to clean her nose? Cause it is kind of pointless to shoot like that, cause unless you then spend a lot of time on photoshop, which is not worth it for that TF to begin with, then most of the pictures are plain garbage. Would you tell her you are not going to shoot like that?
> 
> Another guy showed up with a stained tie. No biggies, I fixed it in photoshop. But would you tell him to change his tie?



Of course I would bring it up.  I'm not bashful.  I usually speak my mind, and if showing her a mirror is not enough of a hint, then I would use plain words to call her attention to what needs to be fixed.  

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 15, 2015)

She sounds like a druggie...


----------



## gsgary (Feb 15, 2015)

If her clothes are messed up and dirty make it a nude shoot


----------



## Designer (Feb 15, 2015)

There you go!  

When life hands you lemons, you make lemonade.


----------

